# Mikrofon oder Headset für Let's Plays bis 30€



## AlligatorF (12. März 2012)

*Mikrofon oder Headset für Let's Plays bis 30€*

Hey
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem Headset oder Mikrofon bis zu 29 Euro zum Lp'en die Aufnahmequalität sollte schon sehr gut sein. Ich weiß das Budget ist nicht das größte aber was kann ich für das Geld rausholen? Ich bevorzuge Headsets da ich mehr Komfort habe; auch weil ich beim Zocken ja nich immer gleich nah am Standmikro dran bin ,das könnte ja dann die Quali verschlechtern. Zu den Headsets: Die Wiedergabequali ist jez nich soooo wichtig aber grottenschlecht sollte sie halt nicht sein! Zu den Vorschlägen bitte Links zum Anhören hinzufügen!
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2012)

Also, Du willst Spiele kommentieren, oder wie? Was hast Du denn für eine Soundkarte? Hast Du denn breits Kopfhörer, so dass NUR ein Mic auch eine gute Alternative wäre?


----------



## AlligatorF (12. März 2012)

Nein das ist es ja ich hab keine Kopfhörer wo ich ein Clipmikrofon draufstecken kann. Ich hab nur die Realtek High Definition Audio (Laptop; Glaub das ist ne Onboard; deshalb brauch ich ja keine Surround 7.1 etc. weil ichs nur bis 5.1  verwenden kann)
wenn man ein usb-headset hat hängts ja gar ned von der sounkarte ab oder?
Danke für die schnelle Antwort!


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2012)

Ja, bei USB haben die Kopfhörer einen eigenen Soundchip - aber den zahlst Du mit, das heißt ein USB-Headset für nur 30€ ist eher so "gut" wie ein 20€Headset mit normalen Steckern.

Und wegen der Kopfhörer: Hast du GAR keine Kopfhörer, oder hast Du welche, bei denen Du MEINST, dass man kein separates MIc verwenden kann? Es gibt nämlich mics, die man ans Kopfhörerkabel stecken kann. Dann würdest Du für 30€ natürlich was besseres bekommen.

Für nur 30€ jedenfalls darfst Du bei nem USB-Headset nicht viel erwarten, vor allem legen die HErsteller da auch mehr Wert darauf, dass sich die Kolpfhörer gut anhören, denn die wenigsten wollen damit aufnehmen, und fürs "verstanden werden" reicht auch ein MIc, das keine 5€ wert ist.  

HIer zB für knapp über 20€: Logitech PC 960 Stereo Headset USB: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör   oder knapp 30€: Creative FATAL1TY Pro Series Gaming Headset: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör    oder 35€ (mit Versand): Asus Travelite HS-1000W Kabelloses USB Headset, Schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör


----------



## AlligatorF (12. März 2012)

zumindest nicht solche mit so einem dicken kabel, dass man zb. das Zalman zm mic-1 draufmachen kann. Das Zalman hat eine super quali oder? Wie wärs damit: http://www.amazon.de/Microsoft-Life...1?s=aps&ie=UTF8&qid=1331581751&sr=1-1-catcorr
Hat auch eine gute Quali
oder
http://www.amazon.de/Attack-stereo-...22?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1331581808&sr=1-22
oder
http://www.amazon.de/Ozone-Spark-St...16?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1331581808&sr=1-16
oder
http://www.amazon.de/Speedlink-Medusa-Stereo-Gaming-Headset/dp/B0046ZSY62/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2012)

Kann man schwer sagen, die ganzen Headsets dürften beim Mic alle gleichgut/schlecht sein, da müsste einer zufällig von den Headsets mehrere kennen UND die Aufnahmequalität der mics besonders getestet haben... 


Du könntest auch so was probieren: http://www.amazon.de/K%C3%B6nig-Electronic-K%C3%96NIG-ANSTECKMIKROFON-CMP-MIC8/dp/B000WGW96K


oder vlt. doch ein Standmic: http://www.amazon.de/Logitech-USB-Desktop-Microphone-Mikrofon/dp/B0000ATCOR



und wenn es dir wirklich wichtig ist, würd ich sogar lieber noch was sparen und ein gutes USB-Standmic ab 50€ kaufen.


----------

